
Built an app that can replace Zite. But how do I reach out their users? - SiddharthG16
Hi HNers,<p>Hope you’re doing well. As lovers of Zite, we were disappointed when it got shut out. We’ve gone ahead and built Pipes. Pipes is one line is a &#x27;personalised content engine that understands your consumption pattern and tailors news based on that&#x27;. It is the most artificially intelligent news app.<p>Read: Zite was killed, so we rebuilt it for you in Pipes!<p>1. Watch Video [here](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=UTl9QxhYIys&amp;feature=youtu.be).
2. [Download Link](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;pipes-news-technology-business&#x2F;id1026902178?mt=8)<p>We went live some time ago. I would love for you to check it out. In case you find us interesting please do support us by giving us by helping us reach out to them.<p>I look forward to hearing from you. Thanks.
======
cdvonstinkpot
Social media- scrape old users??

~~~
SiddharthG16
Already doing that on Twitter. Is there another way?

